

ThePirateBay.se and PirateBay.se have been seized - 1234567890123
http://torrentfreak.com/key-pirate-bay-domains-must-be-seized-court-rules-150519/

======
jmkni
My pirating days are behind me now, once you start trying to create content
you realize how difficult that can be and appreciate much more that content
creators deserve compensation for their efforts.

That being said, this is bloody hilarious to watch! The authorities will go
through months of court cases and spend a tonne of money to seize one domain,
and minutes later the service pops up with 6 new ones.

Now they are going to begin the painful, expensive, difficult process again,
and in a few months we will read that __ThePirateBay.vg etc has been seized
__, with the top comment being a link to the new one.

I'm enjoying the show!

~~~
nabaraz
Exactly. I feel for those authorities who work months to seize a domain and
the site is back in about 5 minutes with a different domain. Imagine if they
put this much effort in something good.

------
sp332
A follow-up post: [https://torrentfreak.com/pirate-bay-moves-to-gs-la-vg-am-
mn-...](https://torrentfreak.com/pirate-bay-moves-to-gs-la-vg-am-mn-and-gd-
domains-150519/) The Pirate Bay has launched on 6 new domains, and
thepiratebay.se is resolving to them in a round-robin fashion.

But how are they doing that if they don't control thepiratebay.se anymore?

~~~
toomuchtodo
They control thepiratebay.org, which redirects to whatever is the most current
TLD domain.

~~~
sp332
Try it - thepiratebay.se redirects to one of those six new domains.

~~~
toomuchtodo
Interesting!

~~~
sp332
I guess the domain has not actually been seized. The order was written but not
executed yet, and there may be an appeal etc before it takes effect.

~~~
toomuchtodo
Not sure why they haven't purchased thepiratebay.aw yet, I had thought Aruba
had a trade dispute with the US that dictated (from the WTO) that Aruba could
violate US copyrights:
[https://www.wto.org/english/tratop_e/dispu_e/cases_e/ds285_e...](https://www.wto.org/english/tratop_e/dispu_e/cases_e/ds285_e.htm)

~~~
dedward
Antigua, not Aruba.

(technically the country of Antigua and Barbuda)

------
Nadya
A lot of pirates tend to be slightly more tech-educated than most people, or
are at least able to follow instructions.

Keep the bindings for the domain and get instructions out on how to change
your host file. Continue under the same domain as an extra kick to the teeth
showing that domain seizure doesn't _really_ prevent it from being used. It
just hurts adoption rate.

